# Loader stopped working.



## New8nowner (4 mo ago)

I have an late 50's Ford 8n tractor with loader. Loader was working fine but just stopped lifting and the bucket will move only an inch or so. PTO shaft on rear is operating. The front shaft going to the hydraulic pump is not moving. Could it just be low on fluid?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Pretty rare to have a pump run off the rear pto though they were made. I would guess the rear pto has nothing to do with it.
If the pump is run off the front of the engine and is not turning it is likely the splines on the shaft or in the hub are stripped. Without more info and/or some good photos of it we probably can't help much.
By the way, 8Ns were built from 1948 to 1952.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could be a stripped coupling?!?

Edit...... 

You beat me to it it Ultradog


----------



## New8nowner (4 mo ago)

Ultradog said:


> Pretty rare to have a pump run off the rear pto though they were made. I would guess the rear pto has nothing to do with it.
> If the pump is run off the front of the engine and is not turning it is likely the splines on the shaft or in the hub are stripped. Without more info and/or some good photos of it we probably can't help much.
> By the way, 8Ns were built from 1948 to 1952.


Awesome thanks so much. Yes it is ran off the front the shaft is not turning neither is the chrome spindle on the back of the shaft. The pulley on the motor itself is spinning fine, it has the drive belt attached.


----------



## New8nowner (4 mo ago)




----------



## New8nowner (4 mo ago)

Are these studs supposed to be inserted into the drive pulley?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Fantastic photos!
Thanks.
Never seen a pump drive/belt pully like that one.
Might be shop built by a guy with quite a bit of know-how plus a lathe And a mill.
Yeah, the pulley should be pushed back onto those studs. There should be something - a retainer that keeps the pulley from sliding forward off the studs but not having seen one I can't advise.


----------



## New8nowner (4 mo ago)

Thanks, really appreciate it!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

yup. replace the studs and figure out why they broke. too much belt tension?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Groo said:


> yup. replace the studs and figure out why they broke. too much belt tension?


Note that there is a bit of a center "nose" on the drive and a corresponding hole on the pulley itself.
My thinking is those 2 mating parts - if whatever retainer hadn't let loose would handle any forces the belt put on it.
Dig the fancy belt on it too.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Insert a pry bar or a big screw driver in the marked slot and try to push the studded part to the left. Mate the studs to the holes in the pulley and insert them. It is most likely some sort of sliding collar on the studded part that mates to the shaft, and if you examine it in the gap you just created, you will probably find a locking device (pin, key or set screw) that has sheared off or got loose.


----------

